

OSCON 2007 - Simon Peyton-Jones - A Taste of Haskell Part I   - mk
http://www.bestechvideos.com/2007/08/09/oscon-2007-simon-peyton-jones-a-taste-of-haskell-part-i

======
tuukkah
I don't know bestechvideos.com, but there several good presentations at OSCON
this year - including two other talks by SPJ. The O'Reilly page with the
presentation files:
[http://conferences.oreillynet.com/pub/w/58/presentations.htm...](http://conferences.oreillynet.com/pub/w/58/presentations.html)

The official video hosting: <http://oscon.blip.tv/>

